# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Bild

## Radioshift

I am sure others have posted about this before, and I do not take credibility for this technique. A BILD, in this case, is a Blindfold Induced Lucid Dream. The idea is that if you wear a blindfold to bed, particularly a pretty tight one, it will carry on into the dream and you will either be able to see through it, and/or you associate it with a reality check, both most likely resulting in lucidity. This can also be used to assist you with WILDing in two ways. 1) It will allow you to perform a WILD attempt no matter what the brightness of the room is, and 2) It will keep your eyes closed with out any effort, which especially helps with people who have problems with fluttering eyes when they attempt to WILD. I have not tried these out yet, but tonight I will use these techniques and post the results tomorrow. Please comment if you have anything to say about this.

----------


## Iapetos

Good idea =) I have never had the eye fluttering problem but if you have a blindfold seems like a useful solution. Good luck  :wink2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

WOWWW! this sounds like it might actually work xD!

----------


## Radioshift

Sorry for not posting the results yet. Last night I tried it, but the blindfold was too loose and somehow fell off after I went to sleep. The night before that I completely forgot to do it altogether. In addition, my sleeping pattern is horrible for lucid dreaming right now. I'll tighten the blindfold and try again tonight!

----------


## Radioshift

Last night, I had a couple dreams, and one was lucid. I'm not sure if this had anything to do with the blindfold, but this is my first actual lucid dream since I started getting in to dreaming again. If anybody wants to try this technique but doesn't have a blindfold, find a soft shirt and fold it into a blindfold, then tie it together with a shoelace. This is what I do, but make sure it is tight. Mine has a tendency to slip off during the night.

----------


## Skalm

I have done this before and had some interesting results.
I became lucid (Longest one ever!)

But My sleeping mask was on, I realized I was in a dream. I had a really hard time taking my mask off, I had to try like 3 times to get it off, I had like 10 false awakenings as well. 

So every time I "woke" I had to remove the mask, and it took 1-5 times each time! Was annoying but still best LD to date.

----------


## Radioshift

I don't want to start another thread, because I know there are some out there about this, but I've been wanting to try the vibrating watch technique. You associate the vibrating watch with a reality check, or only wear it when you go to bed.

----------


## Samick

I think that the reason the blindfold falls off during the night is because you yourself put it off without knowing it. I have heard that when you sleep in a dark for 30 days your sleep gets back to a very natural and healthy sleep and you do not take your blindfold uncociously any more and dreams too become more vivid. 

I didn't tried sleeping with it but as soon as I get a blindfold I will definately do it. Thanks for sharing it.

----------

